# Absolutey No Bowel Movements without large quantities of Different Laxitives



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been constipated for at least 12 years! I am serious. I had my last child 12 years ago and was constipated the whole pregnancy. When I gave birth, an unbelievable amount of stool came out first. I have been on laxitives since then. Please bear with me: I have seen three GI specialists in the past 3 years; I have seen 2 Naturopaths in the past 3 years; I had a barium enema, sigmoidoscopy, and recently a colonoscopy. All showed nothing. I have tried every type of product to increase fibre(Metamucil, All Bran, Fibresure, Benefibre, etc.) These made things much worse. I had been on 4 stool softners in combo with 3 extra strength Sennekot for about two years with not bad results. About four months ago they stopped working. I have been gluten and dairy free for the past 2 years. I gave up my 4 cups of daily coffee. I also saw 2 dieticians in the past 2 years. The dieticians and the Naturopaths gave conflicting advice. I was on many different anti-depressents for probably the past ten years. All specialists conquered they were the root of the problem. I spent 2007 weaning myself off all anti-depressants. After all this, the past 4 months have been horrid. Very little Bowel Movement. Every couple of days, a little bit. I gained 10 pounds in the last year. Reflux has now developed. I am afraid soon the stool will come out of my mouth.The recent changes I have made are that I am now on Miralax twice daily, Benefibre 3 times/day, and Milk of Magnesium twice daily. This has been my regime for about 2 weeks. Complete water is what is coming out of me. I tried dropping the Miralax, but the other stuff doesn't work as well with out it. I now have All Bran for breakfast everyday as well, dropping the Gluten Free diet. Oh, and I drink at least 10 glassess of water everyday. Please help me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried Amitiza?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm surprised the drs didn't give you a sitz marker test to determine if you have slow transit problems and also test you for pelvic floor dysfunction and as well as to see if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele. i'm no expert and i'm not very well versed in these problems but i think the tests for the last two would include a defecogram and an anal manometry. if i were you i'd find a very good gastro doc and have these tests done as there are ways to treat these problems. they use biofeedback for pfd. you could try a search on this board for more info. there's been a lot of helpful posts on these subjects.good luck--hope you can find some relief. it's miserable living like this isn't it.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Dancing,you said complete water is coming out... are you going good? is it an all day thing or do you go and get it over? over the years of strugggling to find my answer I have found miralax plus milk of mag along with my two reglan at dinner and bed are my answer and to induce watery d. i am good to go. otehr wise I suffer incomplete evacuation. so i dont know all the details but it watery d. means you go then I would take that over not going....unless of course it has you running to the bathroom all day and interferes with life. for me Im done after anhour in the am then good till the next day. I now feel better tahn I ever have in my whole life- I am 40 and prefer my life now than a teenager dealing with this. keep posting and dont give up hope. we are here for one anotherGod blessLori


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I never heard of this, what is it?


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Well your right when you say having complete water come out is better than not going. It's not really an all day thing; but I am still not feeling that everything is coming out. Some comes out in the morning, and some after lunch, so its not really interfering with life. It is better than it has been, but I am so frusterated. I am so worried something serious is wrong, I never heard of any of those test. I have an appoitment with the GI specialist tomorrow and I will ask about those test. Thanks to everyone. I am so happy I found this site, I need help and feel like I am in the right place. What is reglan?


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

So now the doc gave me this capsule to do a colonic transit study. The only prob is I don't know if I should be off the laxitives in order for it to work?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Dancing,yes you must be off all laxative to do the transit study. one reason I never did one!!!reglan is a promotility drug often given for GERD and it helps with gastric emptying.Lori


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Having the motility test was the best thing I did. I was headed for surgery and it was one of the required tests prior to surgery. No laxatives and high fiber....to my surprise my intestines were working....just not well enough. I have celiac disease and getting enough fiber is not easy since I can't have any wheat products. End result....a combo of miralax and high fiber saved my large intestine. Miralax without high fiber does not work well.....I had tried it five times before when I thought I was eating a good diet.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

So what did the motility test show? Or was it being off laxitives that showed your bowels were working? Did you have a test for celiac? If so, what? I went gluten free for two years because I thought the gluten was causing the constipation. Now I gave up on that.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Dancing Queen, I had a thought about gluten as well. I asked a doctor what are symptoms if you're intolerant and he said that normally it would be D problem, not C. So I didn't bother to try gluten free diet.. maybe should I?


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Poor Kiwi: There are many symptoms for gluten intolerance: constipation/diarrhea and bloating among them. But really, I thought that was my problem, so I avoided gluten for two years. My problem never got better. Do an elimination diet, where you avoid gluten for say two weeks, and re-introduce it in extremely large quantities after that. Then pay close attention to how you feal, ie-shaky, bad taste in mouth, bloated, and pay attention for a couple of days to see what happens. Be sure to avoid "hidden" ingrediants like in gravy, sauces, soups, cold cuts; gluten is everywhere. I think it is worth at try. You should avoid dairy and gluten for the two weeks. Then bring in dairy first, wait three days, see how you do, then bring back gluten. Its a hard process, but maybe you do have an intolerance. I still avoid dairy. When I re-introduced dairy I got a sour taste in my mouth, I got shaky, really I was sick. When I brought it back I had a lot that day, like 6 yogurt, chesse, milk, etc. It was not so clear with the gluten. I thought I was bloated. Now I am eating all my favorite foods again and I am loving it. Still constipated but enjoy food again. Good luck and let me know what you decide.


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, I was tested for celiac disease by scope after a naturopath gave me a blood test. Prior to being diagnosed my symptoms were constipation, gas, and horrific stomach pains. Prior to being diagnosed I went to the ER because I was in so much pain. They just said I was full of stool. The undiagnosed celiac left me with leaky gut, malabsorption, and osteoporosis. I had a scope a few months ago by a new doc and he told me I either didn't have celiac disease or I was very careful. I told him I am very careful. A piece of chewing gum containing gluten will give me horrible, stinky gas for hours. Also, if you are a celiac and don't follow a gluten free diet you are at high risk for lymphoma. Everybody in my family (including my daughter) has died from cancer....an even better reason to be strict with my diet.


----------



## Jessicaa78 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am not a doctor, and I am not giving medical advice. but if I was in your situation, I would not take medications. I would eat only fresh fruit, vegetables, and maybe lean meat occasionally. I would stop eating all bran, it causes constipation. So do all grain products, bread, cereal, etc. Our bodies were not designed to eat processed foods. They were designed to eat fruit and vegetables. It sounds to me like you should look in the yellow pages for a colon hydrotherapist to clean the walls of your colon so you can start fresh with a raw food diet. It also sounds like all the medications are leading to an upset of the natural balance of your body's healthy bacteria. Your homeostasis is severly thrown off by all of the man made chemicals (processed foods, medications..) that you have mistakenly put into your body. Best of luck.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Jessicaa78, it's not that simple for many of us. I won't say for somebody else, but I myself tried to put my digestion "back on track" using food only(no medication) for many months, it just didn't happen! I tried to eat ONLY fruit and veg, it just didn't work!Bran is an insoluble fibre that just can't be bad for you, unless you're intolerant.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

have u tried DIGESTIVE ENZYMES????? they are a LIFESAVER!! i buy mine at amazon.com they are now digestive enzymes. u need 2 try SOME kind of enzymes!! u can buy them on line make sure they say they digest whatever you eat.. there are lactose enzymes, meat enzymes, fruit enzymes whatever... try try try. also on amazon there is a product called digestive advantage ibs THIS DID NOT work 4 me but it has worked for many others! also read the book eating for ibs. thanks! fellow constipation sufferer


----------



## singerflux (Mar 2, 2008)

I find that eating a high fiber diet has made my constipation worse. Eating raw fruits and veggies also is hard for my gut. There really is no "right" dietary solution for IBS, because everyone's gut reacts differently to certain foods, and if you have GERD as well as IBS which is not uncommon, it can complicate things further. But I am on a regimen of taking Milk of Magnesia everyother night, Miralax every night and Ducolax suppositories every 3 days. I have noticed that the Milk of Magnesia makes my stool come out as water. But, I also don't feel as though I have emptied all that I need to. So, I take the milk of magnesia one night, then it helps me empty a bit throughout the next day, and then to get it all out I use a Ducolax suppository at the end of the day-this fully empties me. The Ducolax is a stimulant laxative, which shouldn't be overused. But otherwise I don't go at all it is frustrating and painful


----------



## Elizabeth123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stop suffering. Stop the laxatives There is a remedy that is 100% safe. It's Chlorophyll. There's nothing worse that a child with constipation issues. If chlorophyll is safe and effective for small children, it will help you. It's fantastic because there are no harmful side effects like with medication and it's amazingly effective. It also doesn't cause cramping like laxatives. Take chlorophyl and your BM will be smooth and easy without strain. Go to mynews2u.com and find out more. He's the link! Try it!http://www.mynews2u.com/video.php?vid=74There are also other benefits to taking chlorophyll, it cleanses you digestive track, liver and boosts your immune system.


----------

